# PAO may be my new memory method.



## jdh3000 (May 11, 2021)

I tried this today and seemed easier to throw together and as easy for me to recall as letter pairs… maybe easier.
PAO of course being Person, Action OBject.

There are many letter pairs that I’ve been having trouble remembering or never really had a good one… but this is fairly easy to come up with something on the fly, and the 3 letter chunks make it easy to recall. I can link them together pretty well.

I used to do something similar but it was just a drawn out unrelated mnemonic device and I was apt to mix something up or leave something out. 
With this I can put in other grammer if I want, as long as I only use Person, Action and Object for the pieces. 

I’m going to give it a few more goes but it seems good so far.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 11, 2021)

Good luck with the PAO system. Have you tried this system for 3BLD or MBLD event?


----------



## Kit Clement (May 11, 2021)

PAO is a very common memorization scheme, but it's typically not done for individual letters, but letter pairs. That is, one letter pair represents a person, the next letter pair represents an action, the third represents an object. Pairs are generally the way to go for tracking parity easily and because 3-style solves two letters at a time, but even with beginner methods it's often important to track which letter is first or second in a letter pair (e.g. M slice targets in M2). 

Kevin Matthews posts all his letter pairs on his personal website which are a great starting place for ideas, and has specific lists for PAO as well: https://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~krmatthe/


----------



## jdh3000 (May 11, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> PAO is a very common memorization scheme, but it's typically not done for individual letters, but letter pairs. That is, one letter pair represents a person, the next letter pair represents an action, the third represents an object. Pairs are generally the way to go for tracking parity easily and because 3-style solves two letters at a time, but even with beginner methods it's often important to track which letter is first or second in a letter pair (e.g. M slice targets in M2).
> 
> Kevin Matthews posts all his letter pairs on his personal website which are a great starting place for ideas, and has specific lists for PAO as well: https://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/~krmatthe/



Oh the place where I read it said just as the way I described. It seemed to work ok for me this way.

I've used Kevin Matthew's site plus some others and have compiled a list of letter pairs but it still seems like a chore, especially having the same images coming up.
Some letters are annoying to deal with, although I have modified x to include y and z for options. I know immediately that spot is one of those 3 letters, just more options.

I know my mind doesn't go the same direction as others. I wish it did, maybe I could break 15 seconds on 3x3, but probably never will... but it's fun to try.

I'm amazed that I can do bld solves at all. It's good mental exercise for me to memorize these little things and not foul them up every time.

Thanks!


----------



## jdh3000 (May 12, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Good luck with the PAO system. Have you tried this system for 3BLD or MBLD event?



I'm going to have to get much better but this would be great for that.


----------

